# Overclocking RAM



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys.

I want to overclock my RAM but I dont know how and I cant seem to find a manual online to explain how to do it.

Check my specs.

My Crucial BallistiX is clocked at 5-5-5-18 and it should be 4-4-4-12...so yea..I want to put it the way its ment to be.

I went into my BIOS and the only thing I coudl find was changing the Mhz...like 800mhz...but where is the rest of it??? is there a program I can use to overclock my ram???


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is there not a menu for mem timings? its not hidden is it?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 28, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I want to overclock my RAM but I dont know how and I cant seem to find a manual online to explain how to do it.
> 
> ...



 Gimmie a second, Im downloading your manual right now......Gimmie like 10 minutes...slow ftp site from msi.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks lads!

I found this....I think its all CPU tho 

FSB/Memory Ratio " AUTO "  - CAN be changed to 1:1.25, 1:1.50 etc...
CPU Voltage         " 1.3250V "
Memory Voltage    " 1.90 "
NB Voltage           " 1.250 "
SB I/O Power        " 1.5 "
SB core power      " 1.05 "
VIT FSB Voltage    " 1.200 "


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks lads!
> 
> I found this....I think its all CPU tho
> 
> FSB/Memory Ratio " AUTO "  - CAN be changed to 1:1.25, 1:1.50 etc...



1:1 = 533Mhz
1:1.25 = 666Mhz
1:50 = 800Mhz


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 28, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I want to overclock my RAM but I dont know how and I cant seem to find a manual online to explain how to do it.
> 
> ...



i think this is what your looking for under frequency and voltage control in the  bios..


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks for that!



No problem buddy


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

interesting...I best go check it out!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Just check it. It only contains:
Configure DRAM Timing by SPD " Enabled "

I guess that aint it!

Also...can someone tell me what these do:

CPU Voltage " 1.3250V "
Memory Voltage " 1.90 "
NB Voltage " 1.250 "
SB I/O Power " 1.5 "
SB core power " 1.05 "
VIT FSB Voltage " 1.200 "

Thanks.

When I changed the CPU from 266 to 277 my RAM was at 834..is that normal?


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> When I changed the CPU from 266 to 277 my RAM was at 834..is that normal?



That's why you have to underclock your memory. When you start overclocking your CPU, you also overclock your memory.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2008)

Heya Irish.

Can you post a screenshot of the "Memory" tab in cpu-z. I want to see what ram divider your running.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Just check it. It only contains:
> Configure DRAM Timing by SPD " Enabled "
> 
> I guess that aint it!



That is it,set it to disabled,you mite be able to change ram timings then.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Sweet I shall try it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> That's why you have to underclock your memory. When you start overclocking your CPU, you also overclock your memory.



So if I...lets say..Overclock CPU to 2.6GHz..Should I have my RAM timings at 750mhz or something??? and why do I have to underclock the RAM???


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2008)

How come your ram says duel channel symmetric and mine says duel channel asymmetric?

Whats the differance guys?






EDIT- i found this-
In particular, the user gets the three modules: "Dual Channel Symmetric","Single Channel " and "Dual Channel Asymmetric". The simplest explanation to that is this: the "Dual Channel Symmetric" is the good old dual-channel mode which compared to the similar mode on i865PE\i875P has been released from a number of restrictions. For example, theoretically it is possible to get a mode when one 512 MB module is on the first channel, while on the second channel there are two 256 MB modules (hmm.. would be nice to try it in practice . The second mode ("Single Channel") offers the simplest way to access the memory - single-channel. No comments. But the third one ("Dual Channel Asymmetric") is very interesting from theoretical point of view. It allows installation different memory capacities into different channels. As a result, the controller will try partially enable the dual-channel access. In practice, developers guarantee stable operation but warn that the performance level in this case will be closer to the single-channel access rather than the dual-channel. 

Whats going on with my ram then? is it not running proper duel channel?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Your FSB DRAM is 1:1 and mine is 2:3...what kind of difference is that?? Will I need to put mine as 1:1???


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok guys I got some more stuff..This is the real deal 

PLEASE tell me which ones to change in order to reach 4-4-4-12 

DRAM CAS# Latency                             [6]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay                    [6 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Precharge                          [6 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Activate to Prec                  [15 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM TRFC                                         [38 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM TWR                                          [12 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM TRRD                                         [12 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM TRTP                                         [12 DRAM Clocks]

So...what do I do???


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2008)

DRAM CAS# Latency [6]*<--4*
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [6 DRAM Clocks]*<--4*
DRAM RAS# Precharge [6 DRAM Clocks]*<--4*
DRAM RAS# Activate to Prec [15 DRAM Clocks]*<--12*
DRAM TRFC [38 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM TWR [12 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM TRRD [12 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM TRTP [12 DRAM Clocks]

Try changing them,see if it works ok.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks alot man! I will try right away!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 28, 2008)

Sweet!!!! it worked like a charm 

The FSB is 2:3....should it not be 1:1??


----------

